# Uber tips are like a box of chocolates



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

You never know what you will get!!

$3 ride with $5 tip.

$22 ride with no tip. 

$40 ride with $3 tip.

$4 ride with $5 tip.

There’s never a pattern.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Agree, it is all in the passenger mood.
One day I got a $10 tip in a short trip.
Same passenger, 2 months later, same trip, NO TIP.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

$16 ride. $12 tip.

$24 ride. No tip.

$40 ride with a GIANT suitcase that barely fit in my trunk. $10 tip.


----------



## landtank (Sep 5, 2018)

This is lucky. 90% customer no tips


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

landtank said:


> This is lucky. 90% customer no tips


I don't know why but my tips are way up this week. Almost 50%!!


----------

